# Bad Breath



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly has begun to have some really bad breath. Haven't changed her kibble or anything. She will be one year old 2/11, so for 11 months no problem and now WOW. Feeding a highly rated kibble dry. ( rated high in protein and low in fillers) How do other owners handle this


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mollys dad said:


> Molly has begun to have some really bad breath. Haven't changed her kibble or anything. She will be one year old 2/11, so for 11 months no problem and now WOW. Feeding a highly rated kibble dry. ( rated high in protein and low in fillers) How do other owners handle this


You would treat it just like a human. Take her to the Vet and have her teeth cleaned. It will make a world of difference. My Vet recommends a cleaning every 6 to 12 months depending on diet as well as other factors.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I brush my dogs' teeth at least 3 times per week with an enzymatic toothpaste. We never have any bad breath problems, (um, well, except for the occasional deer poop eating problem ) and at 6 1/2, the vet says Kodi's teeth look like a puppy's.

Part of this is genetic... dogs with small mouths and crowded teeth are going to have more problems than a dog with a good mouth, but the very most important thing to insure a healthy (and good smelling) mouth is to brush regularly. Once it's gotten to the point that the dog has constant bad breath, as Ricky's dad said, a professional cleaning is probably in order.


----------

